# Id this hermit please



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what kind of hermit is it? Reef safe? Bought some blue leg today but found out this one is not the blue leg when i got home. Lol


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

One more picture.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Calcinus laevimanus - zebra hermit


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

looks like a scarlet hermit to me


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I dont think is a zebra or scarlet.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

andy said:


> I dont think is a zebra or scarlet.


It will eat all your fish over night. I would keep it in a closed jar if I were you.

does it looks like this:


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

TankCla said:


> It will eat all your fish over night. I would keep it in a closed jar if I were you.
> 
> does it looks like this:


What kind of hermit is this? I got one of these free about a month ago and haven't had any fatalities yet that I know of... fish are definitely intact including a dragonet as the slowest fish I have.

I really like how this hermit looks


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I am just kidding. The guy has aspecting a msg like this: "Deadly animal!"  
Don't worry. This is a dwarf zebra hermit crab. It will only kill snails if you don't provide shells and food. 

)))) guys, you know there is the most powerful tool out there?!? Google....)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

TankCla said:


> It will eat all your fish over night. I would keep it in a closed jar if I were you.
> 
> does it looks like this:


No the one i have its claw are all black. I had two of these before the one in the picture.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

Haha ok good! He's my favorite hermit in my tank. I just didn't think to look for it since it came out of a large established reef so I figured it wouldn't be any harm.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Andy, try to make a better picture of your crab. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

TankCla said:


> Andy, try to make a better picture of your crab.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will try take another picture with my gf's phone lol.


----------

